# Back in the Game!Whats New?



## phatpharmer (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys its been about 2years since iv been in the growing culture so b4 I go get some new equipment I want to no whats new?When I left the scene Led lights were an unproven (atleast 2 me) grow light has things changed? I was a HPS&MH guy as far as my previous grows so thats where i comfortable, my local shop has Hydrostar 1000w digital ballast 4 279$ canadian?Whats the best bang for the buck and if you could let me no what your using?Thanks guy's


                                               Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2012)

As far as i know LEDs are still useless. Get a HPS/MH Digital ballast AND dimmable. I dont think the hydrostar ones can be turned down like a lumatek or similar digital


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 25, 2012)

THx OG, I thot with time the Leds might work but I guess the future isnt here just quite yet lol, Ill stick to HPS&MH now to figure out what ballasts probally the new generation of Lumiteks I believe the 5th generation, I guess things havent change that much lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Phat welcome back!! the LED just haven't caught on and are still in the expermental stages. There have been a few to do great grows with them but for most ppl they are just not the right thing to be growing with.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think LEDs are there yet, but you might want to look at T5s for vegging.  I have swapped out my MH lights for T5s for vegging.  They put out about the same lumens per watt as a MH, but they run substantially cooler and spread the light much better.  I have found that I can run less watts and still get bushy plants with close internodal spacing and little stretch.  I have a 4' 4 bulb fixture in a space approx 2 x 4 and (though underlit) it does fine.  I keep the light about and inch or m2 from the top of the plants.

I am currently running a 1000W mag ballast in a 3 x 6.5' space with a large air cooled reflector.  I also have a 600W Lumatek digi with a small air cooled hood in a space about 2 x 5.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 26, 2012)

Thx ozzy&Goddess  I guess things are about the same as far as lighting


----------

